# Unpaid credit card bill and overdraft 15 years ago.......



## J (6 Jun 2004)

Hi.  Maybe some of you regulars could help me out with this.
I returned home from London in 1989 and was unemployed for a short while here.  As money was tight I ran up an overdraft and credit card bill of around £1000 in total.  I put this on the long finger and forgot about it for years until a thread I read here tonight jogged my memory.
Basically I'm wondering will I have a black mark against my name and will I be pursued for this money.  I would have no problem paying the initial amount but would I be hit for interest and penalties and how much could this amount to?


----------



## rainyday (6 Jun 2004)

*Re: Unpaid credit card bill and overdraft 15 years ago......*

 to check your credit rating. In fairness to the bank, it would not be unreasonable for them to charge you interest, as you have had the value of their money for 15 years.


----------



## J (7 Jun 2004)

*Re: Unpaid credit card bill and overdraft 15 years ago......*

Thanks Rainyday.
I would imagine that my ICB credit rating is fine as I have had loans, mortgages, credit & laser cards etc ever since.  Is it possible my credit rating could be good over here but not in th UK where the A/Cs in question were opened?
Do the banks 'strike off' such debts after a certain period of time has elapsed?  Basically I'm wondering will this come back to haunt me.

J


----------



## gannetman (8 Jun 2004)

*.*

Here we go...


----------



## rainyday (8 Jun 2004)

*Re: .*

Hi J - I'm afraid your further questions are beyond the scope of my personal knowledge. Perhaps others can answer....


----------



## Diziet (8 Jun 2004)

*15 year old debt*

Hi J,
if the debt is in the UK, then they can't chase you after 6 years.
cheers,
Diziet


----------



## sameboat (23 Jun 2004)

*15 year old debt*

I did a similar thing over 6 years ago for around 1500stg. I got the letters for a while which I ignored and they eventually stopped coming. Had no probs getting mortgage or car loans ever since so looks like my rating is good here. If I return to UK should I expect hassle or a big bill ? I would have thought it was forgotten about now.


----------



## Jock (28 Jul 2004)

I'm in a similar but more recent situation. Back living & working in Ireland, I have approx £3k outstanding on a UK bank loan, and approx £5k on a UK credit card obtained through the same bank. They do not have an address for me in Ireland, though my Uk ex-employer and the tax office both do. As I'm temporarily financially stretched, I may default on my payments in the short term at least.
Would my ex-employer or the tax office be approached by the bank for my current address, and must they provide it?
Would this debt affect my credit rating & any mortgage application here?
Basically, to what extent are the bank/credit card co. likely to pursue me - my card use hitory may well lead them to reason I'm in Ireland.
Not real proud of what I'm asking here, but I'd really appreciate any informed opinion or guidance.


----------



## toned (28 Jul 2004)

*UK is a bit different*

The UK tends to dump underperforming loans within a year max .  If you make 1 in three payments the bank will keep you on as I recall it. That means that some scumbag debt collectors will be after you in about that time if you totally refuse to pay. If the bank dumps you stop paying them anything. The 6 years starts then but you will have to hammer a deal with the debt collectors and not the bank.

Debt collectors will normally take 50% of face value and búgger off.

My memory is from 10 years back though , it may be different.


----------

